# Allegri ed il terzo posto



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Galliani durante la presentazione di Balotelli ha ribadito che l'obiettivo del Milan è il terzo posto in campionato e che questo è quanto si aspetta da Alllegri. 
Secondo voi Allegri dovrebbe rimanere il nostro allenatore se raggiungesse la Champions o dovrebbe comunque essere sostituito?


----------



## prd7 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Deve restare, per me è un ottimo allenatore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Febbraio 2013)

Io lo sostituirei comunque a fine stagione, Allegri non è un completo incapace, però ha i suoi limiti, Allegri non può crescere più di tanto e la squadra stessa, con lui, non crescerebbe più di tanto. Vediamo che succederà a fine stagione, intanto centrasse l'obiettivo Champions che è finalmente diventato alla nostra portata.


----------



## jaws (2 Febbraio 2013)

Allegri ha dimostrato di saperci fare con i giovani, quindi deve rimanere


----------



## The Ripper (2 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me sì. Sembra esserci un minimo di progetto che era iniziato con lui. Giusto confermarlo se raggiunge gli obiettivi.

p.s. anche perché l'alternativa non si chiama di certo Ferguson...


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2013)

Se lo mandi via, chi prendi? Quelli migliori di Allegri costano un sacco di soldi.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Febbraio 2013)

Da mandare via comunque 
1) Troppo mediocre
2) cosa piu importante, un allenatore più di due anni nella stessa panchina non è una cosa positiva


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Per me se centra la qualificazione in Champions può rimanere, basta che si cambi registro riguardo il rendimento nel primo mese e mezzo di campionato. Con lui in panca i nostri debutti sono vergognosi, chiaro che è difficile giocare subito bene a inizio campionato, ma fare una media punti da Bologna o Cagliari è inaccettabile durante l'inizio di campionato. Siamo la squadra che ha fatto più punti recentemente, ma nonostante ciò siamo ancora a 6 punti dalla Lazio. Ciò testimonia come il nostro inizio sia stato drammatico...


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Però a Ottobre non mi pare che i commenti fossero questi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Febbraio 2013)

Dipende chi c'è di libero


----------



## sheva90 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Non vedo di meglio in giro, quest anno sta facendo bene.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Febbraio 2013)

non penso raggiungeremo la champions, ma spero che Max rimanga comunque, ora che è iniziato un progetto con lui, è giusto che prosegua con lui... poi un conto è non raggiungere la champions arrivando quarto-quinto, un altro è perdere altre 7-8 partite come successo all'andata. In quel caso ovviamente è da cambiare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Febbraio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però a Ottobre non mi pare che i commenti fossero questi.



vero
fiero di averlo sempre difeso...anche se ha fatto qualche stronz ata quest'anno


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2013)

Parlarne adesso è inutile, nel senso che mancano sei mesi nei quali può succedere di tutto. Per pensare di venir confermato è essenziale arrivare MINIMO terzi, posto che al Milan in questo mediocre campionato compete. Poi se in questi sei mesi dovesse cominciare a dare a questa squadra la giusta impronta, beh perchè no, potrebbe meritare anche la conferma. 

Poi dipende chi sono le alternative chiaramente, se ci fosse l'occasione giusta, andrebbe cambiato al volo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Febbraio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però a Ottobre non mi pare che i commenti fossero questi.


Eravamo praticamente in zona retrocessione a Ottobre, le critiche erano stragiuste. Comunque anche ora nonostante i risultati positivi, il gioco è quasi nullo. Con l'Atalanta in 11 contro 10 abbiamo fatto una partita inguardabile, di buono c'è stato solo il risultato imho.


----------



## Principe (2 Febbraio 2013)

Deve andare cmq via allenatore nn da Milan responsabilità infinite per la partenza indecente posso capire nn fare mille punti ma il Milan non può partire così


----------



## Clint Eastwood (2 Febbraio 2013)

Allegri non è allenatore da Milan, la striscia positiva degli ultimi 2 mesi non mi fà cambiare idea, anzi in realtà mi fà pensare che il copione potrebbe essere quello solito. Le sue squadre partono a handicap, fanno il periodo centrale della stagione a mille per poi calare nel finale, esattamente al contrario di quello che è accaduto e sta accadendo anche quest'anno alla Juve, che è poi il tipo di gestione atletica che ti porta con piu' probabilità a vincere. 
E' vero che potrebbe andar bene con i giovani, la mancanza di autorità certamente non mette pressione e favorisce in tal senso, ma questo vale fin a quando non c'è obbligo di vincere. Ma una squadra giovane che punta a vincere ha bisogno di un condottiero, uno che ha carisma, e insomma sappiamo che Acciuga ne è completamente privo.
A questo aggiungo poi una scarsa capacità di leggere la partita e di cambiare giocatori e modulo in corso. Lento e rigido che di piu' non si puo'. E infine dico ancora che non ho mai visto con lui il Milan giocare un buon calcio. 

Tutti motivi per i quali sono assolutamente contrario alla sua conferma. Certo, è vero che le buone alternative costano o sono imprendibili, ma per me chiunque prendi in serie A non fa peggio di lui, quindi tanto vale tentare.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (2 Febbraio 2013)

confermarlo? ma non scherziamo.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Eravamo praticamente in zona retrocessione a Ottobre, le critiche erano stragiuste. Comunque anche ora nonostante i risultati positivi, il gioco è quasi nullo. Con l'Atalanta in 11 contro 10 abbiamo fatto una partita inguardabile, di buono c'è stato solo il risultato imho.



Allegri non è un santo, questo è assodato, però in una stagione, in tutte le squadre umane, ci sono inevitabilmente momenti di top a momenti down, dovuti a diverse circostanze. Per dire, l'infortunio di Bonera e Yepes è stata una manna, perchè zapata finalmente ha trovato spazio e sta giocando alla grande.
Questo per dire che non bisognerebbe mai congedare un allenatore a metà anno, a meno di situazioni disperate.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Febbraio 2013)

Deve venir confermato a prescindere dal terzo posto o meno.


Ma non sarà così, resterà solo se arriverà terzo. Io chiaramente ci credo, avanti così Mister 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Da mandare via comunque
> 2) cosa piu importante, un allenatore più di due anni nella stessa panchina non è una cosa positiva



In una panchina di vertice, come il Real Madrid, o il City, ti posso anche dar ragione, ma se c'è un progetto ci vuole continuità, almeno 4 anni.


E Allegri nel progetto c'è dentro fino al collo, il Faraone e Niang sono sue creature


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Se il Milan raggiunge il terzo posto, penso rimarrà al 100%, altrimenti verrebbe Donadoni, che sembra l'unica alternativa che possiamo permetterci.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (2 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> il Faraone e Niang sono sue creature



quindi ronaldo era una creatura di simoni.
il merito è più o meno quello.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Deve venir confermato a prescindere dal terzo posto o meno.
> 
> 
> Ma non sarà così, resterà solo se arriverà terzo. Io chiaramente ci credo, avanti così Mister
> ...



Sue creature? Niang non ha giocato per 6 mesi, dobbiamo ringraziare robinho che non è piu un giocatore se Niang gioca..
El shaarawy lo ha fatto giocare perche non c'èrano alternative, è stato fortunato che stia facendo una grande stagione.

Via via sto mediocre vada alla Roma, abbiamo pagato la sua tassa anche per troppo tempo


----------



## Albijol (2 Febbraio 2013)

E' un buon gestore, ma tatticamente IMHO è un mediocre.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Febbraio 2013)

Vediamo a fine anno.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Febbraio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> quindi ronaldo era una creatura di simoni.
> il merito è più o meno quello.



quindi il milan di ancelotti è stata una gran fregatura!
è merito di rui costa e rivaldo che non giocavano bene se kakà è esploso per esempio.

e io che pensavo che la gestione tattica di un giovane sia la cosa più complessa da fare...

p.s. gran paragone quello tra Ronaldo, che era il Fenomeno e veniva dal Barcelona, ed El Shaarawy, che viene dalla serie B italiana (nonché Niang, che vorrei ricordare molti qui avrebbero voluto prima punta).


----------



## Brain84 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Io ho sempre sostenuto Allegri e continuo a sostenerlo. Sa gestire il gruppo e sa tenere in piedi la difesa con dei centrali che sono uno scandalo. Non è da tutti


----------



## Francy (2 Febbraio 2013)

Terzo posto o meno, dipende sempre da chi c'è libero sul mercato. Se c'è di meglio, prendere, altrimenti, lasciare.


----------



## jaws (2 Febbraio 2013)

Per Allegri a volte qui si ragiona come con Galliani.
Se si vince è merito dei calciatori, se si perde è colpa sua.
Se i giocatori sotto la sua gestione esplodono è stato fortunato a trovarseli in campo, se falliscono è colpa sua.
Facile ragionare così


----------



## If Everyone Cared (2 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> quindi il milan di ancelotti è stata una gran fregatura!
> è merito di rui costa e rivaldo che non giocavano bene se kakà è esploso per esempio.
> 
> e io che pensavo che la gestione tattica di un giovane sia la cosa più complessa da fare...
> ...



passi rivaldo (palese flop), ma rui costa non giocava bene in quale pianeta, scusa?
altra domanda: a chi avrebbe fregato il posto, el shaarawy? a ibra e cassano che erano stati ceduti? a muscoli atrofizzati? a un robinho assente per un bel pezzo e in piena saudade?

no, non chiamarla gestione tecnica complessa, le cose vanno chiamate col loro nome (quello vero): troppa mancanza di palle.
troppa mancanza di palle per poter lanciare i giovani e puntarci come si dovrebbe. ed è una nostra esclusiva, basta guardare all'estero.

p.s. i-pèr-bo-le: figura retorica che consiste nell'esagerare, per eccesso o per difetto, un concetto oltre i limiti del verosimile (p. e.: è un secolo che aspetto!; in un secondo vado e torno)


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Febbraio 2013)

Non è da Milan,ma non so se quest'estate saranno disponibili allenatori da Milan...


----------



## pennyhill (2 Febbraio 2013)

http://www.milanworld.net/max-allegri-vt5-93.html#post115119

Questo post voleva pur significare qualcosa. 

Se deve fare il Wenger della situazione, allora può pure restare.


----------



## Snake (2 Febbraio 2013)

Via


----------



## Lollo7zar (2 Febbraio 2013)

Un allenatore che si trova a lottare per il terzo posto ricacciando un el shaarawi con 16 gol, un niang 18enne, un de sciglio che non giocava manco in primavera, un centrocampo di flamini, traore e compagnia bella, dei portieri penosi è un grande allenatore ed allegri questo è


----------



## Tobi (2 Febbraio 2013)

Montella o rimaniamo cosi. Sono curioso di vedere che tipo di preparazione farà se dovessimo far i preliminari


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Febbraio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> passi rivaldo (palese flop), ma rui costa non giocava bene in quale pianeta, scusa?
> altra domanda: a chi avrebbe fregato il posto, el shaarawy? a ibra e cassano che erano stati ceduti? a muscoli atrofizzati? a un robinho assente per un bel pezzo e in piena saudade?
> 
> no, non chiamarla gestione tecnica complessa, le cose vanno chiamate col loro nome (quello vero): troppa mancanza di palle.
> ...



Mancanza di palle che, chiedilo a Seedorf che ha fatto panca a Merkel, lo stesso Merkel che lontano da Milano in 6 mesi si è montato.



ps : fortuna che ci sei te che sei un libro aperto in fatto di vocaboli, come farei senza

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sue creature? Niang non ha giocato per 6 mesi, dobbiamo ringraziare robinho che non è piu un giocatore se Niang gioca..
> El shaarawy lo ha fatto giocare perche non c'èrano alternative, è stato fortunato che stia facendo una grande stagione.



Niang non si impegnerebbe così senza essersi fatto un po' di tribuna, i giovani vanno aspettati...E lo stesso vale per ElSHa, quando è arrivato era un ragazzo che pensava tanto alle sue sopracciglia e poco a tornare, c'è un bell'articolo di Sportmediaset su questo.


Le alternative in rosa ci sono sempre state, sono stati i ragazzi a crescere, e l'hanno fatto grazie ad Allegri.


Non si tocca Acciuga.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Febbraio 2013)

Mettiamo, appunto che dovesse far crescere sti giovani, tipo il già citato Wenger, ma se il Milan non dovesse vincere un casso come l’Arsenal, vi andrebbe bene?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Febbraio 2013)

puo pure rimanere tanto in giro di meglio non c'è , ma che riveda la preparazione non è possibile regalare sempre 4-5 partite ad inizio campionato


----------



## SololaMaglia (2 Febbraio 2013)

Io sono con Allegri


----------



## Francy (2 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Mettiamo, appunto che dovesse far crescere sti giovani, tipo il già citato Wenger, ma se il Milan non dovesse vincere un casso come l’Arsenal, vi andrebbe bene?



Dipende cosa ne fai dei giovani. Se li vendi alla prima occasione non mi andrebbe bene, se cerchi di tenerli vendendone uno ogni tanto (e magari non i principali) per far cassa come il Dortmund vincere si può.


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Mettiamo, appunto che dovesse far crescere sti giovani, tipo il già citato Wenger, ma se il Milan non dovesse vincere un casso come l’Arsenal, vi andrebbe bene?



No. Per me è da cacciare a fine anno.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Io non sono un grande estimatore di Allegri ma onestamente devo concedergli che non era affatto facile fare bene con quello che gli avevano lasciato dopo l'estate. In conclusione se ci porta almeno il terzo posto può, per me, anche rimanere fino al termine del contratto.


----------



## Ale (2 Febbraio 2013)

non ci sono i soldi per cacciarlo, il problema non si pone


----------



## honestsimula (2 Febbraio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E' un buon gestore, ma tatticamente IMHO è un mediocre.



Ma davvero. Come si fa a non avere un gioco fluido quando hai interpreti tatticamente sublimi del calibro di Zapata detto "O compaso", Flamini "L'architetto", Pazzini il "Pigrecomezzi" , Traore "Il Metronomo" e ultimo ma non per importanza Ignazio Abate chiamato dagli amici "Er diagonale" .



Jaqen ha scritto:


> Vediamo a fine anno.


.


----------



## Schism75 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Per quanto mi riguarda io darei la squadra a Jürgen Klopp.

É vero che la striscia vincente ci ha riportato in alto, ma:

1. Il gioco é inesistente da 2 anni a questa parte. E non é possibile che vi siano sempre scuse per lui. Mi volete far credere che ci vogliano 3 anni per creare un'idea di gioco?
2. Questo ci ha condotto a fare misera figura in quasi tutti gli scontri diretti degli ultimi 18 mesi. Questo scenario ci é costatouno scudetto.
3. Dal punto 1 consegue anche la nostra misera figura in CL. É vero ci siamo qualificati sempre nel girone, ma andatevi a vedere le squadre che lo componevano e i punteggi fatti in molte partite. Imbarazzanti.
4. La preparazione ci ha portato per i primi due anni a fare punti da zona retrocessione per le prime 6 giornate, riprenderci fino a primavera e poi crollare lentwmente e inesorabilmente. Speriamo che quest'anno non sia cosí, anche se l'inizio tragico l'abbiamo fatto. Mi chiedo a cosa servano.
5. Queste preparazioni ci stanno costando una marea di infortuni. Contateli prima di allegri, e da quando lui é da noi.
6. Tatticamente é stato completamente immbobile nel suo modulo 4-3-1-2, che é abbiamo raggiunto vette imbarazzanti. Infatti da quando finalmente si é deciso a cambiare, come tutto il mondo chiedeva, qualche risultato é stato ottenuto. Mi chiedo cosa abbia fatto da luglio a novembre. Voi lo sapete?
7. Manifesta incapacitá di leggere la partita in corso, per fare le sostituzioni al momento piú opportuno. Nemmeno Ancelotti ha osato tanto.
8. Insistenza su giocatori fuori ruolo. La bestemmia calcistica di emanuelson trequartista grida vendetta. Il fraintendimento di Boateng trequartista é tutta farina del suo sacco. Bel numero 10 ora che ci troviamo. Sará inoltre un caso che da quando é arrivato lui siamo passati da un centrocampo molto tecnico, ad uno scarsissimo tecnicamente? O é sfortuna?

Mi fermo qui.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Per quanto mi riguarda io darei la squadra a Jürgen Klopp.

É vero che la striscia vincente ci ha riportato in alto, ma:

1. Il gioco é inesistente da 2 anni a questa parte. E non é possibile che vi siano sempre scuse per lui. Mi volete far credere che ci vogliano 3 anni per creare un'idea di gioco?
2. Questo ci ha condotto a fare misera figura in quasi tutti gli scontri diretti degli ultimi 18 mesi. Questo scenario ci é costatouno scudetto.
3. Dal punto 1 consegue anche la nostra misera figura in CL. É vero ci siamo qualificati sempre nel girone, ma andatevi a vedere le squadre che lo componevano e i punteggi fatti in molte partite. Imbarazzanti.
4. La preparazione ci ha portato per i primi due anni a fare punti da zona retrocessione per le prime 6 giornate, riprenderci fino a primavera e poi crollare lentwmente e inesorabilmente. Speriamo che quest'anno non sia cosí, anche se l'inizio tragico l'abbiamo fatto. Mi chiedo a cosa servano.
5. Queste preparazioni ci stanno costando una marea di infortuni. Contateli prima di allegri, e da quando lui é da noi.
6. Tatticamente é stato completamente immbobile nel suo modulo 4-3-1-2, che é abbiamo raggiunto vette imbarazzanti. Infatti da quando finalmente si é deciso a cambiare, come tutto il mondo chiedeva, qualche risultato é stato ottenuto. Mi chiedo cosa abbia fatto da luglio a novembre. Voi lo sapete?
7. Manifesta incapacitá di leggere la partita in corso, per fare le sostituzioni al momento piú opportuno. Nemmeno Ancelotti ha osato tanto.
8. Insistenza su giocatori fuori ruolo. La bestemmia calcistica di emanuelson trequartista grida vendetta. Il fraintendimento di Boateng trequartista é tutta farina del suo sacco. Bel numero 10 ora che ci troviamo. Sará inoltre un caso che da quando é arrivato lui siamo passati da un centrocampo molto tecnico, ad uno scarsissimo tecnicamente? O é sfortuna?

Mi fermo qui.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (2 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mancanza di palle che, chiedilo a Seedorf che ha fatto panca a Merkel, lo stesso Merkel che lontano da Milano in 6 mesi si è montato.
> 
> ps : fortuna che ci sei te che sei un libro aperto in fatto di vocaboli, come farei senza



ah sì, seedorf. gran bella figura ha rimediato con l'olandese, devo dirlo.
prima lo ha panchinato per dimostrare che lui era un sergente di ferro relegandolo a terza scelta dietro a flamini e merkel, salvo poi affidarsi a don clarence quando l'inter gli ha messo pepe al... come si dice qui dentro? deretano? ecco.
no, ma continua a citare gli aneddoti imbarazzanti di aggiughino spacciandoli inconsapevolmente come sapiente gestione tecnica di un giovane, è divertente.

che senso ha il tuo post scriptum?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io non sono un grande estimatore di Allegri ma onestamente devo concedergli che non era affatto facile fare bene con quello che gli avevano lasciato dopo l'estate. In conclusione se ci porta almeno il terzo posto può, per me, anche rimanere fino al termine del contratto.



vabbè, se è per questo pure per il sottoscritto non era facile centrare un canestro da metà campo a 14 anni, ma questo non ha mica fatto di me il novello ray allen.
anzi, faccio tuttora schifo a basket.


----------



## Doctore (3 Febbraio 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> Ma davvero. Come si fa a non avere un gioco fluido quando hai interpreti tatticamente sublimi del calibro di Zapata detto "O compaso", Flamini "L'architetto", Pazzini il "Pigrecomezzi" , Traore "Il Metronomo" e ultimo ma non per importanza Ignazio Abate chiamato dagli amici "Er diagonale" .
> 
> 
> .


quotone


----------



## folletto (3 Febbraio 2013)

Io ho sempre difeso il mister anche se con lui di bel gioco se n'è visto poco. Sarei curioso di vederlo all'opera con a disposizione un altro centrocampo.
Comunque il problema è solo questo: Chi mettere al suo posto? Se davvero andrà avanti (e sembrerebbe di sì) questo progetto giovani bisognerebbe trovare qualcuno adatto allo stesso. La scelta non è facile. A me piace Montella per quello che ha fatto in poco tempo con due squadre diverse, coraggioso e capace.
Vediamo cosa combina il Milan a febbraio e marzo e poi la questione andrà affrontata seriamente dalla società


----------



## prd7 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Jurgen Klopp sarebbe l'ideale, ma Allegri per me non si deve toccare.


----------



## Francy (3 Febbraio 2013)

Sento che parlate di Jurgen Klopp. Secondo voi verrebbe mai in Italia? Assolutamente no, forse ci sfugge che ormai per chi viene da Inghilterra, Spagna e Germania siamo considerati una retrocessione di carriera.


----------



## prd7 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Sento che parlate di Jurgen Klopp. Secondo voi verrebbe mai in Italia? Assolutamente no, forse ci sfugge che ormai per chi viene da Inghilterra, Spagna e Germania siamo considerati una retrocessione di carriera.



Non credo proprio. Vuoi confrontare un Tottenham con un Milan? Un Arsenal con la Juventus? Dai non scherziamo.


----------



## Francy (3 Febbraio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio. Vuoi confrontare un Tottenham con un Milan? Un Arsenal con la Juventus? Dai non scherziamo.



Io confronto la capacità d'acquisto. Oggigiorno in Inghilterra anche le squadre di media classifica investono molto. E, non scherziamo, Klopp se va via da Dortmund non va all'Arsenal o al Tottenham... Confronta Milan con le "big" inglesi, spagnole o tedesche...


----------



## prd7 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Io confronto la capacità d'acquisto. Oggigiorno in Inghilterra anche le squadre di media classifica investono molto. E, non scherziamo, Klopp se va via da Dortmund non va all'Arsenal o al Tottenham... Confronta Milan con le "big" inglesi, spagnole o tedesche...



Questa sindrome da inferiorità non la accetto. Se confronto il Milan con le big inglesi, io credo che abbiamo più appeal noi.
E spendere 40 mln per Hazard, 50 milioni per tizio e caio non mi sembra molto logico, se poi vengono umiliati dalla Juventus di turno. Puoi avere quanto potere d'acquisto vuoi ma se non sai fare mercato è inutile.
Possiamo dire che attualmente il milan o altre big italiane sono inferiori soltanto a Barca e Real.


----------



## Francy (3 Febbraio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Questa sindrome da inferiorità non la accetto. Se confronto il Milan con le big inglesi, io credo che abbiamo più appeal noi.
> E spendere 40 mln per Hazard, 50 milioni per tizio e caio non mi sembra molto logico. Se poi vengono umiliati dalla Juventus di turno. Puoi avere quanto potere d'acquisto vuoi ma se non sai fare mercato è inutile.



Sì, ma la gente va da loro. Se spendi 50 mln per Hazard va al Chelsea, se ne spendi 40 per Oscar va là. Dzeko non è venuto in Italia perchè nè noi nè la Juve potevamo pagare 40 mln per il cartellino. Poi il campo è un'altra cosa, ma oggi un giocatore se deve scegliere va da altre parti. Poi possiamo parlare di appeal, di campo e se sia giusto o no spendere certe cifre, ma i fatti ci dicono questo. Oggi i talenti in fieri raramente vengono in Italia.


----------



## prd7 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Sì, ma la gente va da loro. Se spendi 50 mln per Hazard va al Chelsea, se ne spendi 40 per Oscar va là. Dzeko non è venuto in Italia perchè nè noi nè la Juve potevamo pagare 40 mln per il cartellino. Poi il campo è un'altra cosa, ma oggi un giocatore se deve scegliere va da altre parti. Poi possiamo parlare di appeal, di campo e se sia giusto o no spendere certe cifre, ma i fatti ci dicono questo. Oggi i talenti in fieri raramente vengono in Italia.



Io credo che le società italiane non reputino in alcun modo sensato spendere tutte quelle cifre per giocatori che puntualmente disattendono le promesse. La competività in campo internazionale la sta perdendo anche l'Inghilterra pur spendendo cifre folli mentre la Germania pur non facendo acquisti mediatici sta crescendo molto. E non dirmi che in Germania spendono molto (tranne il Bayern). Inoltre hanno bilanci sempre in attivo.
Il calcio lo si fa con le idee non con i soldi.
Questa, ovviamente, è la mia visione.


----------



## Francy (3 Febbraio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Io credo che le società italiane non reputino in alcun modo sensato spendere tutte quelle cifre per giocatori che puntualmente disattendono le promesse. La competività in campo internazionale la sta perdendo anche l'Inghilterra pur spendendo cifre folli mentre la Germania pur non facendo acquisti mediatici sta crescendo molto. E non dirmi che in Germania spendono molto (tranne il Bayern). Inoltre hanno bilanci sempre in attivo.
> Il calcio lo si fa con le idee non con i soldi.
> Questa, ovviamente, è la mia visione.



Chiaramente si fa con le idee. E su questo siamo d'accordo. Per reaòlizzare le idee, però, servono soldi. La Germania non farà acquisti mediatici, ma ad esempio, per Reus il Dortmund ha speso quasi 20 mln di euro. I bilanci in attivo li fai con le idee, e da noi siamo indietrissimo. Senza contare che siamo visti, oggi, come il quarto campionato. Non viviamo del passato, ci sono da fare delle riforme che potrebbero riportare competitività. Se il Milan, anche senza Stadio di proprietà, ad esempio, riuscisse a prendere l'Ippodromo accanto e a farci la cittadella rossonera, sarebbe un aumento di introiti notevole ad esempio.


----------



## prd7 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Chiaramente si fa con le idee. E su questo siamo d'accordo. Per reaòlizzare le idee, però, servono soldi. La Germania non farà acquisti mediatici, ma ad esempio, per Reus il Dortmund ha speso quasi 20 mln di euro. I bilanci in attivo li fai con le idee, e da noi siamo indietrissimo. Senza contare che siamo visti, oggi, come il quarto campionato. Non viviamo del passato, ci sono da fare delle riforme che potrebbero riportare competitività. Se il Milan, anche senza Stadio di proprietà, ad esempio, riuscisse a prendere l'Ippodromo accanto e a farci la cittadella rossonera, sarebbe un aumento di introiti notevole ad esempio.



Dimentichi di dire che il Dortmund ha venduto Kagawa e Sahin in questi 2 anni quindi l'investimento non è costato nulla. Poi, il Borussia non dovrebbe avere neanche lo stadio di proprietà e sono diventati una bella squadra grazie al progetto innovativo.


----------



## Francy (3 Febbraio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Dimentichi di dire che il Dortmund ha venduto Kagawa e Sahin in questi 2 anni quindi l'investimento non è costato nulla. Poi, il Borussia non dovrebbe avere neanche lo stadio di proprietà e sono diventati una bella squadra grazie al progetto innovativo.



Noi abbiamo venduto Thiago Silva e Ibrahimovic solo per ripianare perdite di 60-70 mln all'anno, loro hanno anche il bilancio in attivo.


----------



## prd7 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo venduto Thiago Silva e Ibrahimovic solo per ripianare perdite di 60-70 mln all'anno, loro hanno anche il bilancio in attivo.



Certo, hanno una politica d'ingaggi nettamente più intelligente.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Per Allegri a volte qui si ragiona come con Galliani.
> Se si vince è merito dei calciatori, se si perde è colpa sua.



ma se qui pensavano che atalanta e sampdoria fossero più forti di noi e che allegri non potesse farci niente il materiale che si ritrovava...


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2013)

Allegri a Sky: "Sto bene al Milan, centrare la qualificazione in Champions sarebbe straordinario"

Massimiliano Allegri nel postpartita di Milan-Palermo 2-0 a Sky Sport: "Balotelli? E' molto sereno, per lui è un'occasione importante, per la prima volta gioca da protagonista. E' tranquillo, è un ottimo professionista e ha tanta voglia di migliorare e di mettersi in gioco. Nonostante i sette anni in cui è sul palcoscenico europeo e mondiale, questa credo sia la migliore occasione per esprimersi ai massimi livelli. Le partite non sono mai semplici, venivamo dalla partita del Barcellona, un po' di fatica nelle gambe. Dovevamo gestire meglio la palla, dopo il vantaggio dovevano essere più sicuri e non forzare la giocata. Abbiamo sprecato molte energie. El Shaarawy? Sta facendo un'annata straordinaria, nessuno se la poteva immaginare. E' normale che un giocatore possa avere dei cali di rendimento. In quel momento avevo bisogno di forze fresche, non c'è nessun problema, lui deve rimanere sereno perchè sta facendo benissimo. Deve continuare a lavorare e migliorarsi come fanno tutti. Quando un giocatore fa tanti gol si abitua e quando gli manca, può esserci un po' di nervosismo. Ma questo non deve succedergli, perchè lui fa sempre delle ottime prestzione, e grazie alla prestazioni il gol prima o poi arriva. I cambi sono fondamentali, oggi Niang è entrato e ha fatto il cross del secondo gol. Per noi riuscire a centrare l'obiettivo sarebbe molto importante e insperato fino a qualche tempo fa. Il Barcellona? La forza del Barcellona è di recuperare palla velocemente, dovevamo essere più bravi, ma ormai riparlare non serve a nulla. Siamo stati eliminati e gli abbiamo regalato il quarto gol, ma dobbiamo accettarlo. Il mio futuro? Ho un contratto fino al 2014, quello è un dato certo. Il presidente ha espresso parole importanti. Poi se appena perdiamo una partita e l'allenatore viene rimesso in discussione, io mi diverto. L'obiettivo è arrivare al secondo, terzo posto, sono molto contento al Milan, da parte mia sento molta fiducia da parte della società. Arrivare tra i primi tre sarebbe molto importante e i ragazzi farebbero qualcosa di straordinario. La squadra poi andrebbe rifinita e sarebbe pronta per l'anno prossimo".


----------



## Ale (17 Marzo 2013)

i prossimi quattro turni saranno decisivi: chievo,fiorentina,napoli e juventus.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Marzo 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> i prossimi quattro turni saranno decisivi: chievo,fiorentina,napoli e juventus.



dobbiamo fare benissimo...in casa abbiamo solo il Napoli
giochiamo 1 volta a settimana quindi dobbiamo essere belli freschi


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2013)

Siamo davanti, questo ci consente anche di pareggiare determinati scontri diretti. E' un bel vantaggio.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2013)

Carbone (osservatore Milan): "Allegri? Se il Milan non dovesse arrivare terzo qualcosa potrebbe cambiare"


----------



## Frikez (20 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Carbone (osservatore Milan): "Allegri? Se il Milan non dovesse arrivare terzo qualcosa potrebbe cambiare"



E vorrei ben vedere..manca solo che rimanga senza aver conquistato la Champions.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E vorrei ben vedere..manca solo che rimanga senza aver conquistato la Champions.




Teoricamente il suo contratto scade nel 2014.


----------



## Frikez (20 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Teoricamente il suo contratto scade nel 2014.



Da quando i contratti hanno importanza?


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Da quando i contratti hanno importanza?



Da quando continui a pagare l'allenatore se lo cacci....


----------



## Frikez (21 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Da quando continui a pagare l'allenatore se lo cacci....



Se vogliono trovano un accordo in un giorno, anche perché penso che Allegri abbia già parlato con Roma e Napoli.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se vogliono trovano un accordo in un giorno, anche perché penso che Allegri abbia già parlato con Roma e Napoli.



....e questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## samburke (21 Marzo 2013)

Personalmente, se fossi Allegri, in caso di esonero mi farei pagare anche il prossimo anno visto il trattamento riservatogli dal Presidente... Sarà pur vero che che gli allenatori lui non li caccia ma non ce n'è uno che gli vada bene, a parte quello dell'Edilnord...


----------



## honestsimula (21 Marzo 2013)

perdere allegri equivale a perdere ogni sogno di rinascita.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Marzo 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> perdere allegri equivale a perdere ogni sogno di rinascita.



ahahaha certo


----------



## Blu71 (12 Aprile 2013)

Ghirardi: "Galliani mi ha detto che Allegri resterà sicuramente"


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Aprile 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> perdere allegri equivale a perdere ogni sogno di rinascita.



 Sei un troll?


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Addio terzo posto... ora andranno tutti nel panico, come sempre e non riusciremo più a giocare...


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

Fuori da milanello fuori da milanello


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Addio terzo posto... ora andranno tutti nel panico, come sempre e non riusciremo più a giocare...



Tifo'o però deciditi.Cambia idea come il vento.Prima ci andiamo,poi NO,poi di nuovo si.


----------



## Nivre (21 Aprile 2013)

Vai a cag.... Acciuga vai


----------



## ed.vedder77 (21 Aprile 2013)

...la vedo dura...allegri non ha mai saputo gestire nessuna pressione..toccherà ancora a san silvio da Hard core resuscitare i morti e salvare le anime erranti....con la fiorentina a -1 che dio ci aiuti...


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tifo'o però deciditi.Cambia idea come il vento.Prima ci andiamo,poi NO,poi di nuovo si.



Allora la Floretina deve fare altre 5 vittorie consecutive significa in tutto 7 visto che arriva da 2... neanche la Rube fa una cosa de genere come ho detto, ma non è escluso. Basta un pareggio.

Noi dobbiamo fare 13 punti signfica vincere torini, pescara, catnia e segna e con la rOMETTA un apreggio ci sta.

La cosa positiva... è che sapeva che tra fiorentina, nabbule e rube non ne avremmo vinta manco mezza... e dunque abbiamo avuto in queste 3 partite il nostro momento negativo, tutte le squadre lo hanno e noi da dicembre non ne abbiamo avuti. Questo significa che non avremmo altri o almeno credo.

Dunque la cosa negativa, è la parte psicologica, Allegri non sa gestire questi momenti è un'amabema quando si tratta di motivazioni. E visto che avevamo 6 punti ed in due giornate ci siamo mangiati 5, potrebbe accadere un panico generale.

Lasciare il terzo posto alla Floretina nelle ultime giornate, è la cosa peggiorre che possa accadere, a sto punto avrei preferito settimo e zero coppe l'anno prossimo... abbiamo dimostrato che giocare una volta a settimana ci fa bene


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] beh vedo stamattina sei positivo.Allora è probabile che la viola le vinca davvero tutte.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] beh vedo stamattina sei positivo.Allora è probabile che la viola le vinca davvero tutte.



Ma non è cosi, la Fioretnina ha vinto contro Bergamo per il solito rigore.Ieri stavano 3-0 e si sono fatti riprendere 3 gol... noi alla fine non segnamo tanto vero, ma prendiamo pochi gol alla fine in campionato vince chi ha la migliore difesa

Noi contro fiore-napoli e rube abbiamo subito 4 gol dei quali 3 su rigori ed 1 errore del solito meces, contando poi che due erano inesistenti.... abbiamo comunque un'ottima fase difensiva...

Cioe boh, se dovesse fare 7 vittorie consecutive smetto di guardare il calcio


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Le prossime 3 sono fondamentali.Noi dovremmo portarle a casa in carrozza.Se la Viola non fa altrettanto il più è fatto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Aprile 2013)

ce la faremo...la Fiorentina ne sbaglierà almeno 2


----------



## The Ripper (22 Aprile 2013)

Bisogna tornare alla vittoria immediatamente e tornare a ringhiare.

Anche se la prospettiva di un immobilismo estivo fino al 28 agosto già mi deprime:"eeeeh ma la qualificazione alla champions è fondamentale per vedere il budget a disposizione. fino al 95° minuto della sfida di ritorno noi non abbiamo questa certezza". 
Rewind, repeat.


----------



## samburke (22 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Bisogna tornare alla vittoria immediatamente e tornare a ringhiare.
> 
> Anche se la prospettiva di un immobilismo estivo fino al 28 agosto già mi deprime:"eeeeh ma la qualificazione alla champions è fondamentale per vedere il budget a disposizione. fino al 95° minuto della sfida di ritorno noi non abbiamo questa certezza".
> Rewind, repeat.



Poi, acquistando giocatori a fine mercato significa che devi integrarli all'interno del sistema di gioco della squadra, il che significa che prima di 1-2 mesi gli ultimi arrivi non sono pronti (pensiamo l'ultimo periodo di De Jong, era nettamente migliorato).


----------



## The Ripper (22 Aprile 2013)

samburke ha scritto:


> Poi, acquistando giocatori a fine mercato significa che devi integrarli all'interno del sistema di gioco della squadra, il che significa che prima di 1-2 mesi gli ultimi arrivi non sono pronti (pensiamo l'ultimo periodo di De Jong, era nettamente migliorato).



già compri giocatori mediocri (a fine agosto trovi gli scarti), poi si devono pure integrare.... e la frittata è fatta.
Si parla tanto "degli inizi di stagione delle squadre di Allegri", ma l'anno di Leo avevamo 9 punti dopo 7 giornate, l'ultima con Ancelotti ne avevamo 12, l'anno prima 10, e l'anno prima ancora ne avevamo 22 alla 16a giornata! Sono 6 anni che abbiamo partenze horror, e sono tutte dovute al fatto che facciamo mercato all'ultimo momento. E' proprio da quando operiamo con i "saldi di agosto" che partiamo sempre male.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Aprile 2013)

P.s. le partenze shock di Allegri ci hanno portato 14 punti nelle prime 7 giornate nell'anno dello scudetto (il miglior risultato da 6 anni a questa parte), 11 lo scorso anno e 4 quest'anno (peggior risultato di sempre, ma i motivi li sappiamo). E' un trend causato dalla dirigenza balorda, non da un mister in particolare.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

La permanenza di Allegri, secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport di oggi, è legata alla conquista di un posto in Champions.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La permanenza di Allegri, secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport di oggi, è legata alla conquista di un posto in Champions.



giusto così


----------



## Jino (23 Aprile 2013)

Io per quanto riguarda il terzo posto sono tranquillo e rilassato sinceramente. Determinati allarmismi non li capisco. La verità è che la Fiorentina ci è arrivata a meno uno dopo la ladrata pazzesca dello scontro diretto e una dannata fortuna contro il Torino, punto. 

Ripeto, sono tranquillo.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io per quanto riguarda il terzo posto sono tranquillo e rilassato sinceramente. Determinati allarmismi non li capisco. La verità è che la Fiorentina ci è arrivata a meno uno dopo la ladrata pazzesca dello scontro diretto e una dannata fortuna contro il Torino, punto.
> 
> Ripeto, sono tranquillo.


e ma noi abbiamo quasi finito la benzina. non so se siamo capaci di fare 15 punti da qui alla fine. nemmeno mi va di fare calendarietti.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2013)

Votate


----------



## If Everyone Cared (25 Aprile 2013)

calcio orrendo e risultati modesti.
fa' buon viaggio.


----------



## Djici (25 Aprile 2013)

dipende da chi possiamo comprare.
se vai a prendere gente come traore, muntari e flamini, puoi anche prendere conte, mazzari, prandelli, montella, spaletti, klopp, guardiola o chi volete voi... allora e meglio tenersi quello che abbiamo ora.

nel caso contrario... invece


----------



## Principe (25 Aprile 2013)

No neanche se lavorasse gratis


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Aprile 2013)

Dipende dalle alternative, se mi proponessero gente del calibro di Montella, Allegri lo manderei via a calci nel sedere, altrimenti ben venga Max e che la società investa quei soldi come si deve e senza prendere gente a caso.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2013)

sarebbe bene che la società scegliesse il prossimo allenatore del milan INDIPENDENTEMENTE da terzo o posto o no... il terzo posto si potrebbe decidere all'ultima giornata e non esiste che la nostra panchina sia decisa da una singola partita.


----------



## Ale (28 Aprile 2013)

un sondaggio: allegri ed il quarto posto sarebbe piu consono alla situazione..


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> un sondaggio: allegri ed il quarto posto sarebbe piu consono alla situazione..




....calma....


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2013)

dobbiamo vincsre blu..un pareggio contro il catania equivale a una sconfitta


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> dobbiamo vincsre blu..un pareggio contro il catania equivale a una sconfitta



....appunto, calma, abbiamo tutto il secondo tempo.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Siamo ancora terzi.


----------



## Ale (28 Aprile 2013)

meno male


----------



## Tobi (28 Aprile 2013)

Stavamo per combinare una frittata.. super mario e super pazzo.. ora sotto col toro confidando nella roma


----------



## Principe (28 Aprile 2013)

Squadra in totale confusione , allegri di più visto le scelte fuori di testa che fa a cominciare da bonera per continuare con Amelia , una sciagura di allenatore una sciagura , potevamo tranquillante subire un altro goal dal Catania sul 3 a 2 per noi , da cacciare prima di subito


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2013)

El Shaarawy: «Allegri ha il consenso di tutta la squadra»


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2013)

Galliani vuole la conferma di Allegri
Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio Adriano Galliani starebbe facendo di tutto per mantenere Massimiliano Allegri sulla panchina del Milan se i rossoneri centreranno il terzo posto.


----------



## Bawert (1 Maggio 2013)

Via solo se il sostituto é Klopp


----------



## honestsimula (8 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sei un troll?



rispetto per il mister


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Maggio 2013)

Via

Perchè questa rosa dovrebbe avere almeno 10 punti in più.
Perchè non è possibile non battere questa inter.
Perchè gioca con Boateng esterno di attacco.
Perchè se nocerino piange, allora non lo toglie più.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2013)

Il Siena è retrocesso e non ha più nulla dire...ovviamente tutto può succedere ma il terzo posto, indipendemente da oggi contro la Roma, è nostro.


----------



## Ale (12 Maggio 2013)

calma e gesso.


----------



## Graxx (12 Maggio 2013)

Il siena è retrocesso e da qualche giornata è proprio scoppiato è vero ma non sottovalutiamolo,potremmo avere brutte sorprese...


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2013)

Se vabbè, io sono il primo ad essere pessimista qua dentro.. ma se non vinci contro una squadra retrocessa non meriti manco di sentire la musica della CL


----------



## Brain84 (12 Maggio 2013)

Allegri va tenuto secondo me


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Via
> 
> Perchè questa rosa dovrebbe avere almeno 10 punti in più.
> Perchè non è possibile non battere questa inter.
> ...


10 punti in più?!!!


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> 10 punti in più?!!!



10 punti in più. Perchè abbiamo una squadra mediocre, nessuno lo nega, ma viaggiamo in un campionato in cui il napolino ci dà le piste.

Il Napoli signori. Tolto Cavani chi hanno, Hamsik? (non un top player). E poi?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Maggio 2013)

si, se in Champions, perchè quello è l'obiettivo


----------



## Principe (12 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> 10 punti in più. Perchè abbiamo una squadra mediocre, nessuno lo nega, ma viaggiamo in un campionato in cui il napolino ci dà le piste.
> 
> Il Napoli signori. Tolto Cavani chi hanno, Hamsik? (non un top player). E poi?



Oh finalmente a sentire certi commenti capisci che c'è speranza.... Sono d'accordissimo


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> 10 punti in più. Perchè abbiamo una squadra mediocre, nessuno lo nega, ma viaggiamo in un campionato in cui il napolino ci dà le piste.
> 
> Il Napoli signori. Tolto Cavani chi hanno, Hamsik? (non un top player). E poi?



Il Napoli Ha un centrocampo nettamente superiore al nostro non scherziamo.


----------



## Graxx (12 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> 10 punti in più. Perchè abbiamo una squadra mediocre, nessuno lo nega, ma viaggiamo in un campionato in cui il napolino ci dà le piste.
> 
> Il Napoli signori. Tolto Cavani chi hanno, *Hamsik? (non un top player)*. E poi?




12 gol e 14 assists in campionato...non è un top player..no no...


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Maggio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> 12 gol e 14 assists in campionato...non è un top player..no no...



No, non lo è. Dai siti vari Hamsik, in 37 presenze, ha fatto 11 gol (tu dici 12, sul sito della lega calcio e non solo sono 11, magari non l'hanno aggiornato, non so) e 14 assist.

Di Natale è un top player? Ha segnato 22 gol in 32 partite...

Denis è un top player? Ha fatto 15 gol e 4 assist in 35 presenze

Pazzini è un top player? Ha fatto 15 gol e 3 assist in 28 presenze,e, attenzione, a minuti giocati è tipo LA META' di Hamsik. (1600 contro 3300 circa)

Cassano in 28 presenze ha fatto 9 gol e 7 assist? Sarebbe un top player?


Capisco perchè poi crediamo che sopra Vidal ci sia solo Iniesta, se ci misuriamo nell'acquitrino della serie A...




Noi facciamo parte di un campionato dove Osvaldo segna un gol ogni 147 minuti ragazzi.
Dove Denis, insieme ad Osvaldo ed Elsha, sta al terzo posto della classifica cannonieri.
Se non ci fosse Cavani, un giocatore Bravo, non certo un fuoriclasse, ultratrentenne, dominerebbe la classifica marcatori.
Ragazzi ma rendiamoci conto di cosa sia la serie a, che appena mettiamo il muso fuori prendiamo scoppole ovunque.


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il Napoli Ha un centrocampo nettamente superiore al nostro non scherziamo.



Ma io non faccio la gara sul napoli in sè (che comunque, nel complesso, non ritengo superiore a noi), ma sulle altre.
A 78 stasera noi ci potremmo stare TRANQUILLAMENTE (pensiamo solo ai 4 punti regalati a quei cessi ambulanti)


----------



## Blu71 (18 Maggio 2013)

Gianni Valenti giornalista della Gazzetta dello Sport: "Se il Milan andrà in Champions Allegri non si muoverà"


----------



## Ale (19 Maggio 2013)

quarti..


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2013)

Ciao Max.


----------



## vota DC (19 Maggio 2013)

Boh mio padre quando andava a scuola diceva di puntare al 10 per prendere 6.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Maggio 2013)

ci siamo riusciti


----------



## Ale (19 Maggio 2013)

yeaaaahhh


----------



## iceman. (19 Maggio 2013)

Ha un (_)(_) grande quanto una casa sto qua, si salva sempre grazie ad azioni casuali. Se si levasse dalle balle in ogni caso sarebbe la ciliegina sulla torta


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2013)

Meno male. Perdere il terzo posto contro una retrocessa sarebbe stato imperdonabile.


----------



## Albijol (19 Maggio 2013)

Hai fatto il tuo dovere, adesso puoi andare grazie

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Hai fatto il tuo dovere, adesso puoi andare grazie


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2013)

Dedicata a tutti i detrattori. Ora se ne andrà, ma dopo aver fatto il suo dovere (cosa impensabile ad inizio stagione).


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dedicata a tutti i detrattori. Ora se ne andrà, ma dopo aver fatto il suo dovere (cosa impensabile ad inizio stagione).




Mah,oggi ha fatto un disastro,è stato salvato dall'arbitro.


----------



## Jino (20 Maggio 2013)

Rimango fedele al mio pensiero di mesi e mesi fa, se arriva terzo merita la conferma. Peccato non avverrà.


----------

